# The next Big Thing !!



## Davie Hannah (Nov 26, 2012)

It might be stating the obvious to regular viewers of the forum, but I don't contribute as much as I probably should here, (lack of having my own computer at the moment) however I wanted to post about the next new product in the Extreme Nutrition pipeline which I have been trialing for the last month. Its a Tribulus product and I was sent a bottle a month ago to test out. I'm sure most of us have heard of tribulus and have at one time or another used it either on its own or as an ingredient in a test boosting product. I myself have used it in the past and have always felt that it was a worthwhile supplement if maybe not as potent as some other natural test boosters on the market. This product is different ! i'm not sure what the exact amounts of the ingredients are in this forthcoming product as its not available to buy yet, but i'll say this much, it is in my opinion even after only one month of using it something that I will be using as a regular in my supplementation. I think it is the BEST NATURAL TEST BOOSTER that I have ever used, and i'v used loads as a natural bodybuilder. En route to winning the DFAC Pro World Masters Championships in 2013, I used as part of my Extreme supplements 'Reload' which I felt was excellent. I will continue to use it as part of my programme but the Trib product is definitely in as well. It gives you everything that you would hope to get from a quality product, Strength and Libido increases, and I have also noticed slightly quicker recovery time from workouts, so its all good, At the age of 50 and at a bodyweight of 80 kilos I squatted a PB of 215 kgs followed immedietly as a strip down set of 25 reps with 140kgs !! will be aiming to keep improvements going too, I'm not sure when the release will be of the Tribulus product but get ready to get involved !!!


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

couple of questions Doesn't a test booster break natty rules, fail the tests?and do they help female athletes at all?



Davie Hannah said:


> It might be stating the obvious to regular viewers of the forum, but I don't contribute as much as I probably should here, (lack of having my own computer at the moment) however I wanted to post about the next new product in the Extreme Nutrition pipeline which I have been trialing for the last month. Its a Tribulus product and I was sent a bottle a month ago to test out. I'm sure most of us have heard of tribulus and have at one time or another used it either on its own or as an ingredient in a test boosting product. I myself have used it in the past and have always felt that it was a worthwhile supplement if maybe not as potent as some other natural test boosters on the market. This product is different ! i'm not sure what the exact amounts of the ingredients are in this forthcoming product as its not available to buy yet, but i'll say this much, it is in my opinion even after only one month of using it something that I will be using as a regular in my supplementation. I think it is the BEST NATURAL TEST BOOSTER that I have ever used, and i'v used loads as a natural bodybuilder. En route to winning the DFAC Pro World Masters Championships in 2013, I used as part of my Extreme supplements 'Reload' which I felt was excellent. I will continue to use it as part of my programme but the Trib product is definitely in as well. It gives you everything that you would hope to get from a quality product, Strength and Libido increases, and I have also noticed slightly quicker recovery time from workouts, so its all good, At the age of 50 and at a bodyweight of 80 kilos I squatted a PB of 215 kgs followed immedietly as a strip down set of 25 reps with 140kgs !! will be aiming to keep improvements going too, I'm not sure when the release will be of the Tribulus product but get ready to get involved !!!


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

I feel I definately need something, as people have commented further that I've lost more out of my face, which is bloody annoying to say the least, and all I can put it down to is low T, as it's mainly in the pecs, the lower abdominal area, and back of legs, which I believe is a sign of low T.

Almost tempted not to stay natty, as getting a bit frustrated by this, and feel I need a little something extra.

So if this is as good as you say, then bingo, I'm up for it, as the Trib I had on back order hasn't come yet, so going to see about cancelling it (anyway it's got 95% saponins (sp?) so according to previous thread by Extreme isn't going to work )


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

The new Product (Trib-Z) has no ingredients that break the WADA regulations on what is allowed.


----------



## Munro83 (Sep 18, 2012)

Plod said:


> I feel I definately need something, as people have commented further that I've lost more out of my face, which is bloody annoying to say the least, and all I can put it down to is low T, as it's mainly in the pecs, the lower abdominal area, and back of legs, which I believe is a sign of low T.
> 
> Almost tempted not to stay natty, as getting a bit frustrated by this, and feel I need a little something extra.
> 
> So if this is as good as you say, then bingo, I'm up for it, as the Trib I had on back order hasn't come yet, so going to see about cancelling it (anyway it's got 95% saponins (sp?) so according to previous thread by Extreme isn't going to work )


Plod I may be wrong but if your worried about no longer being classed as 'natty' by using trib then why not purchase reload. It's a natural T booster and certainly worth it IMO. As extreme has previously pointed out on a post of mine it's all natural ingredient used.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Munro83 said:


> Plod I may be wrong but if your worried about no longer being classed as 'natty' by using trib then why not purchase reload. It's a natural T booster and certainly worth it IMO. As extreme has previously pointed out on a post of mine it's all natural ingredient used.


No, probably reading back it reads wrong.

Up till now I've been happy to be natty, but getting a little frustrated by the areas that are being so bloody stubborn in fat loss, that I'm tempted to try some test, either in gel form or other.

So not worried about using the trib, just want something that is effective.

At one point I fancied maybe stepping on stage just to show the doubters, but I've never been one to wear budgie smugglers ever, so maybe my downfall lol


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

Neil's correct, the ingredients don't break WADA rules. While as long as you're T:E ratio doesn't exceed a 4:1 ratio or your own circulating T levels don't exceed 200ug/ml then you won't fail a drug test. As potent as a product like this might be, it's unlikely to get anywhere near these levels and I should know since I have my own T results from using reload last year. These products will only help elevate your T levels to their own natural potential rather than anything superphysiological.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Rebekah, it is safe for naturals, it's purely herbal.

I'm not sure if it would help a female right now. Females naturally produce testosterone via the adrenal glands and this product is designed to stimulate a mans sexual system but I will try to find out for you.


----------



## Connie (Jun 18, 2011)

Hasn't ZMA (a part of the new test booster) already been outed by scientific studies ( besides the SNAC Systems funded one lol )to have no significant effect on testosterone levels in humans? or have I missed a recent study that suggests otherwise? Not having a dig on the product at all, just curious as to why it was included? I'm guessing for its sleep benefits?


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Extreme said:


> Rebekah, it is safe for naturals, it's purely herbal.
> 
> I'm not sure if it would help a female right now. Females naturally produce testosterone via the adrenal glands and this product is designed to stimulate a mans sexual system but I will try to find out for you.


I some herbs sida cordifilia for example are banned, and stuff like compounds in citrus aurantium haven't to be found in your body on the day - which is why I never assume that because a product is 'natural' or plant based that it's ok.

I remember GABA coming with a not for women warning on it, which I didn't understand at the time. I do take ZMA before bed and some info regards use of things like this for women ie are we wasting our time with it I think would be useful.


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

The benefits of ZMA are more from the aspect of zinc deficiency is linked to low test levels (similar with Boron), people with adequate zinc levels are unlikely to get 'additional' test boosting effects from zinc, but, zinc is used in so many metabolic processes, and trained athletes and the turnover is high.



> *Role of zinc in human metabolic processes*
> 
> Zinc is present in all body tissues and fluids. The total body zinc content has been estimated to be 30 mmol (2 g). Skeletal muscle accounts for approximately 60 percent of the total body content and bone mass, with a zinc concentration of 1.5-3 mmol/g (100-200 mg/g), for approximately 30 percent. Zinc concentration of lean body mass is approximately 0.46 mmol/g (30 mg/g). Plasma zinc has a rapid turnover rate and it represents only about 0.l percent of total body zinc content. This level appears to be under close homeostatic control. High concentrations of zinc are found in the choroid of the eye 4.2 mmol/g (274 µg/g) and in prostatic fluids 4.6-7.7 mmol/l (300-500 mg/l) (1).
> 
> ...


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

I always feel much better whilst using a ZMA supplement before bed!

Tribulus is something i have never tried - but this new combination supplement is top of my list once I am allowed back training fully again!


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I think a lot of the studies people read allow the reader to presume the study has been carried out on humans but in effect it has been carried out on mammals, usually rats or mice due to them having the same basic digestive, cardiac, endocrine muscuskeletal basics as humans.

They can measure changes in blood tests, cardiac/liver/kidney/endocrine changes too but they cannot measure psychological changes due to the rodents not speaking. So if taking a product like zinc doesn't increase test levels directly but does effect how horny you are.

Increased use of the sexual organs in males leads to increased sperm count and ultimately higher test levels, so while the benefit may not be direct it could still exhibit a response.


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

Zinc is quite difficult to measure in humans since it's involved in so many cellular functions, much of it's bound to enzymes so measuring blood zinc in someone isn't enough. You can't go cutting up humans to measure zinc levels, hence why you'd use an animal model. As Extreme says though the basics are the same, moving beyond that though there are subtle differences at the molecular level that matter, and less than 25% of animal studies translate into human trials.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I think that is because they can garner the info needed from the animal studies and the cost of human studies along with gaining ethical approval is prohibitive and costly.

Lets be honest, if a large pharmaceutical company or GMO food producer like Monsanto want something approved they simply spend enough money in the right places for it to happen.

With something like zinc/ZMA/tribulus people can say there is no physiological reason for it to work but if you wake up with a boner which is more impressive or last longer than usual then the supplements are doing something positive.


----------

